# Almond bee brokers



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

I have about 60 hives I would like to send to the almonds. I am looking for a full service broker. I can drop them off and pick them up, but need someone else to take care of them while they are there. I found two companies online, The Pollination Connection, and California Almond Pollination. Does anyone have any experience with these companies? Please PM if you don't feel comfortable posting. I could also maybe finish out a load of a local commercial beekeeper if I can find any that want to mess with my few hives, but have not identified any yet.
Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ben, if you can tag along ( share ride) with another commercial keeper in your area that knows the ropes would be best, you will also learn a lot with out any suffering.  Good luck.


----------

